# Lightweight fender braces



## Schwinny (Mar 27, 2021)

Hiya!
I am in the home stretch trying to finish up a project and am looking for a certain front fender brace.
I currently have a Wald cad replacement on there that has been modified but it will need replaced with a correct version in chrome to suit the bike.
The brace I need would probably be correct for a Continental or Letour. It's for a Tange fork so the brace is fork mount, not axle mount.
Member ABC Services says he may have one if I can get a part or stamping #. Does anyone here have some ephemera with the part/stamping numbers for that part?
Greatly appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 29, 2021)

Got it thanks to ABC Services. 5510 is the stamp or future reference....


----------

